
Rigged. Forced into debt. Worked past exhaustion. Left with nothing - rexf
https://www.usatoday.com/pages/interactives/news/rigged-forced-into-debt-worked-past-exhaustion-left-with-nothing/
======
ubernostrum
For the record: this type of debt-slavery job is in large part what led to the
rise and power of labor unions in the US. If you're reading HN and are a US
citizen, you owe those early organizers for the fact that your life isn't like
the life of these truckers.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Isn't there some eponymous law about organizations eventually prioritizing
self-preservation over their original mission, especially if the original
mission has been accomplished? (Not that it has in this case, obviously.)

~~~
dublinben
Pournelle's Iron Law of Bureaucracy.[0]

[0] [https://www.quora.com/What-is-Pournelles-Iron-Law-of-
Bureauc...](https://www.quora.com/What-is-Pournelles-Iron-Law-of-Bureaucracy)

~~~
pavel_lishin
That's it! I tried googling it, but I kept thinking Stross coined it.

